# Wales meet?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is our esteemed Welsh rep planning on a Welsh pub lunch / drive any time soonish?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't the Zed's have a social life then :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The last "other marques" meet in Wales ended in nothing so I still have the need to do this. Name the time and place.

p.s. I can't do the first three weeks of September due to anoher Euro driving holiday.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Don't the Zed's have a social life then :wink:


Of course they do - but being slightly rarer than your average TT, and the added bonus of me knowing some of the local (and not so local) TT crowd (and ex-TT crowd!) rather well, I thought I'd post on here.

If you'd rather I didn't, fair enough.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> The last "other marques" meet in Wales ended in nothing so I still have the need to do this. Name the time and place.
> 
> p.s. I can't do the first three weeks of September due to anoher Euro driving holiday.


I can't do any of August really


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

Would like to meet up as I am a newbee
1st September on for me though :?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

ex TTC owners welcome?
hey T7 you could come to visit?
Will keep an eye on dates as can usually arange appts around whats on.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

BH Monday 31st August would be good


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

There are two TT's in our family, we are on the borders but would love to come over and join in, quite flexible on dates !!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Tim,
I will come along but only if you promise NOT to lose me this time!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulatt said:


> Tim,
> I will come along but only if you promise NOT to lose me this time!


You weren't lost. Just temporarily misplaced 

I am trying to avoid organising this meet, just asking when there would be one...

I can't do BH Monday, as I'll be swanning around the canals of the Midlands that weekend...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Is our esteemed Welsh rep planning on a Welsh pub lunch / drive any time soonish?


Who is the esteemed Welsh rep then?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Is our esteemed Welsh rep planning on a Welsh pub lunch / drive any time soonish?
> ...


Don't I Recognise You

But thus far, he's organised less than *I* did!! :-* :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol:

But I've only had the job for 5 minutes! 

:lol:

Sorry all, been away on hols, back here for 2 days, and then I'm going to be away again for a week or so 

However, in my absence, it would appear that we have had a sudden flurry of interest in a South Wales / Gloucester meet  (Perhaps I should go away more often! )

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=29218 for the Glos meet, which is only about 45 mins from Cardiff..... 

No dates as yet, but if anyone wants to whip people into shape and come up with one whilst I'm off....... 

WILL try harder when I get back - honest!


----------

